

Ask HN: Thoughts on GWT? - afshin

I've been a little dismissive of GWT as a tool for creating complex front-end logic and interfaces mostly because I prefer writing JS code. But I am curious: where do other developers stand on JS vs GWT? Is anyone other than Google building major apps with it?<p>EDIT: left out "logic and interfaces"
======
steilpass
My current point of view: If you have a large base of Java developers who
don't or can't switch to JavaScript, GWT is a good choice. BTW you will also
need a framework for your "complex front-end logic" JavaScript code. If you
don't go for GWT you should look for good MVC JavaScript framework: Ext.JS,
Cappuccino, Sproutcore, Sammy.JS ...

~~~
afshin
Thanks for responding :-)

It turned out nobody else had much to say here, but I posted at /r/javascript
... if you're curious, here's what's going on there:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/dppwu/ask_rjavas...](http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/dppwu/ask_rjavascript_thoughts_on_gwt/)

